# Republic Wireless $19.00 a month !



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well got my new cell phone ! After reading and reading and reading LOL Got my new Cell phone from Republic Wireless they offer only one model. But hey for only $ 19.00 a month for unlimited everything ! Why not ? I am not into the whole Smart phone craze. I love my flip phone its alot smaller then those laptops everyone carries in ther pocket. But I do like the Features of the Smart Phone they have its a Motorola Android DEFY XT its water proof, dirt proof and has gorilla glass so you cant scratch it. Its amazing i dropped Sprint after being with them over 10 years paying them over $ 100 amonth on average with all those stupid surCharges. And now Republic uses Sprint and NO Data limits or throttling back on speed. Why couldnt Sprint just do that to begin with ? 

I didnt want to miss the boat on this like i did with Ooma ! My buddy told me when Ooma came out to get one and i messed around and never bothered with it. Now all those original Ooma customers have Free Phone over the internet for ever and NO Bill and the New customer have to pay Tax every month !


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Just so happens I read your post on Saturday and Sunday morning I reach in to my pocket and find my current mobile phone is broken.

The one thing you didn't mention is the up front $250 to buy the phone. Still overall a lot of savings here vs the Big Boys.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

LI-SVT said:


> Thanks for the heads up Just so happens I read your post on Saturday and Sunday morning I reach in to my pocket and find my current mobile phone is broken.
> 
> The one thing you didn't mention is the up front $250 to buy the phone. Still overall a lot of savings here vs the Big Boys.


They also have a $ 29.00 plan and the phone is $ 99.00 Comes out about the same


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Obviously a very low end Android phone, but I guess you can't beat the price. Too bad Sprint's network isn't better.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

hilmar2k said:


> Obviously a very low end Android phone, but I guess you can't beat the price. Too bad Sprint's network isn't better.


They posted on ther site ther bringing more models online later this year. But so far Im enjoying this phone. I guess because its only $ 19.00 a month compaired I paid more in Taxes and Fee's with my old cell phone.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

hilmar2k said:


> Obviously a very low end Android phone, but I guess you can't beat the price. Too bad Sprint's network isn't better.


 Well the NEW HIGH End Moto phone is now available ! Moto X with plans starting $ 5.00 a month unlimited wifi calling !

https://community.republicwireless.com/docs/DOC-1654#What_are_Republics_new_pricing_plans


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

That's good information. Thank you!

I mapped my address and my house is in the only gray area for miles around. So I would be in a roaming zone.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for this topic. New phone will be here Tuesday. $19/month plus $99 for the phone beats the hell out of what we're paying AT&T.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Supramom2000 said:


> That's good information. Thank you!
> 
> I mapped my address and my house is in the only gray area for miles around. So I would be in a roaming zone.


They don't charge for Roaming either !


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Really? I thought they charged for going outside Sprint network? If not, it might work for us. Otherwise, the only network that works worth a darn around here is Verizon. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rickt1962 said:


> They don't charge for Roaming either !


I dont think any company charges for roaming any more.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Supramom2000 said:


> Really? I thought they charged for going outside Sprint network? If not, it might work for us. Otherwise, the only network that works worth a darn around here is Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


Here is a link on Roaming https://community.republicwireless.com/docs/DOC-1124

They also offer a FULL REFUND but you have to do it in less then 30 days !
The other cool feature is this a Hybrid phone it uses wifi or cell so if you have crappy coverage at home but have good wifi


----------

